# Counter-Strike CD Key Question



## mustangt125 (Dec 19, 2006)

I used to play counter-strike on my family's computer and all but I stopped playing after a while and I think way back somebody stole my CD Key. I just stopped playing because I had played for a long while.

I have a lap top now and I want to install the game on my computer but it says that my CD Key is invalid and is already in use. I obviously don't remember my account name and password from about 5 years ago.

Is there anyhting I can do to be able to play this game?

Thanks.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Was your account setup on Steam? If so, you'll have to ask them about this one. Here is their FAQ page on account information.

If you never registered with Steam, then you'll have to create an account there, in which case, your CD-key may still be good.


----------



## mustangt125 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I am pretty sure it is. I used the steam thing to retrieve the account and I clicked I have the product number and put it in and Steam tells me:

An email has been sent to the owner of the product code you entered. Once you get this account name, you can use the 'retrieve lost account' button to reset your password.

So are they sending me an email or what?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, they should be sending an email to the email address that you registered that CD-key with.


----------



## mustangt125 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was like 5 years ago I dont think I have the same email.

Great.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

If you know the email address you used, you can send them an email explaining that you no longer have it...they will verify and re-activate the account with your new email


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

ha i'm just writing to tell you guys how much i hate steam.... i feel for ya man... i've had my share of problems with steam. I HATE STEAM!!!!!!! there is some good to it but most of it is silly crap.


----------



## mustangt125 (Dec 19, 2006)

why can't they have a phone number that you can call and talk to somebody? This email crap barely even works anyway.


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

I found this number on Valve's site for contact:
425-889-9642


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ciberblade said:


> I found this number on Valve's site for contact:
> 425-889-9642


Vavle doesn't offer email or phone support last time I checked.

Steam is crap. I understand how you feel. :down:


----------

